# Tree Care Industry Statistics



## gobucks (Jan 5, 2013)

I was wondering if anyone could tell me where to find reliable Arboriculture Injury/Fatality Statistics. Having a hard time finding current info on the OSHA and other websites. Thanks for any info you can pass along.


----------



## TheJollyLogger (Jan 7, 2013)

*try this*

Census of Fatal Occupational Injuries (CFOI) - Current and Revised Data.


----------



## treemandan (Jan 7, 2013)

Don't look! There is nothing you are gonna wanna see. But if you are in the arboricultural industry and want to see a statistic just look in a mirror.


----------



## gobucks (Jan 7, 2013)

TheJollyLogger said:


> Census of Fatal Occupational Injuries (CFOI) - Current and Revised Data.



Thanks for the help.


----------

